# New Jointer



## Dautterguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Y'all must be in a Country that is "Down Under" The pictures here in Ms. are upside down. Nice review though. Thinking about that very one.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

How much does it cost?


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

Any chance you could do me a massive favor and measure the location and diameter of the cast brackets in the fence (where it is secured to the adjustment mechanism)?

I have an older 8" rockwell that joints perfect faces… the only problem being that the fence is broken in half. If the dimensions are similar, I can order a replacement fence from Grizzly. That would pretty much make my day (or month). Though I imagine that the chances of the fences being compatible are down around 16.7%.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Delta DJ-20 which is nearly identical to the 490, and it is a great machine. 
Is your fence not flat, or why won't the fence adjust to square?

Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## TigerTed (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure why pics upside down. Ok on my computer.. Anyway, I'll go ahead and caliper the trunions. I am betting at a minimum this is a metric size and the Rockwell was English.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

I bet you have windows 10 on your computer. You can fix the pictures by using the viewer "edit" option, make a minor change and save. Then they will post correctly. Pretty annoying…


----------



## TigerTed (Sep 17, 2013)

With a Starrett straight edge and feeler gauges, I measured about .008" gap at the cutter head location. That accounts for out of flat of the fence. Regarding setting the perpendicularity, it is a matter of how much patience you have. Wish there was some micro adjust as I find this perpendicularity to be critical. I believe it is good enough. My experience as an engineer working with metal has a hard time accepting but woodworking tolerances are different.


----------



## TigerTed (Sep 17, 2013)

I measured 5 5/8" between trunions. Diameter about 3/4". Can measure with calipers if need to be more accurate.


----------



## DwightC (Apr 10, 2016)

> My experience as an engineer working with metal has a hard time accepting but woodworking tolerances are different.
> 
> - TigerTed


Truer words were never spoken . . . also, the importance of 'relative' precision (a/k/a always mill a spare) . . . and the question, if you're off a light 64th, are you off the same light 64th all the way around, or does it cumulate across all four pieces so you're off a very visible 1/8th when you come around from in back?


----------



## LarryB (Mar 16, 2011)

A few times I've had issues with Grizzly purchases and found customer service "techs" to be both knowledgeable and helpful. I found that a phone call can save me lots of time trying to figure something out. If they discover a defective part or item it's usually taken care of right away. (Not a commercial - I've found this true with other companies also)

Thanks for your review! I'm shopping for an affordable, quality, jointer for my limited space. I currently have a small 24" tabletop Delta that I'd like to upgrade with a larger replacement.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been looking at almost the same, but with the spiral cutter (XW) model.

Griz web site does not list the length of the infeed and outfeed separately. It seems peculiar to me that the outfeed is shorter than the infeed. What's your opinion on that?

-Paul


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

> I bet you have windows 10 on your computer. You can fix the pictures by using the viewer "edit" option, make a minor change and save. Then they will post correctly. Pretty annoying…
> 
> - philba


Yeah wtf


----------



## TigerTed (Sep 17, 2013)

Seems to make any board flat. Thinking about it, the more important eference surface is the infeed. By the time it comes into contact with the outboard it is already cut. You don't want the out feed to interfere with the cutter however.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

TigerTed, thanks for the review. I just pulled the trigger on one myself and I'm waiting for delivery.

Could you possibly do me favor? Like you, I'm looking to set up some blocking so the mover I'm hiring to hump this into my basement can set it down at the same height as the stand, and I only have to walk it over (probably doing that myself.) Only, I can't find a stand height. If you would be willing to measure it off it would be greatly appreciated.

Did you have any luck figuring out how to get the fence to work any better? I heard issues about it, but for the price, I'm going to try it.


----------

